# How do you clean it?



## VMars (Feb 8, 2009)

What do you guys use to clean the screen? I don't want to use anything harmful to it. Microfiber cloth?


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Many people do use a dry microfiber cloth.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I have something called ScreenClean. Its a spray for electronic screens that is alcohol-free then I also use mircofiber cloth


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

For daily dusting I use a soft make-up brush to remove the dust.


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

I used the spray cleaner and cloth, I bought from the Apple store, I use to clean my Mac Books screen. I used this product to clean K2.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

For wet cleaning, I use this:


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

VMars said:


> What do you guys use to clean the screen? I don't want to use anything harmful to it. Microfiber cloth?


I use a small microfiber cloth. Seems to work well for me. I keep it between the back of the kindle and the cover, the weight of the kindle keeps it from sliding out, and it's always handy when I need it. I'm sure with one of the other covers that have a pocket, you could keep it in there. I have the amazon cover right now and it doesn't have pockets, but like I said, it works well for me right behind the kindle and the cover.


----------



## ricky (Dec 24, 2008)

I gently clean it with the eyeglass cleaning fabric that my eye doctor gives me when I go to him.  I wash this fabric regularly every few month with my clothes, and it works really well.  I wipe the screen gently and with a light tough.  For cat hairs and occasional fuzz, I gently blow on it.  I do not touch the screen with my fingers, or anything else.  It stays clean and clear for a long time.  She is always inside a closed cover if she is not being read...


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

I use dust-off, the spray stuff you use to clean negatives before printing them.  I don't touch my screens w/anything either.
Ruby


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Whatever I have handy...Seriously. I have a bunch of eyeglass cleaning wipes (like wet wipes) and I have an eyeglass cleaning spray and microfiber cloth. I don't spray it directly on the Kindle, but do spray it onto the cloth.

Mr Clean Eraser works great for cleaning the white part of the Kindle.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

I forget the name of it, but the stuff I use can also be used on monitors, tv's, and other electronics. It's a spray.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I was using the eyeglass cleaning wipes (wet wipes) as well, until I read on the back not to use on specially coated monitor screens.  I'm not sure if our Ks have special coating or not.  Anyone?  
deb


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

MonaSW said:


> For wet cleaning, I use this:


I use this as well. It is a Lightwedge product and works nicely on the Kindle screen.


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

I use Klear Screen
HD screen cleaner

(LCD, plasma, DLP projection screens etc)

Anti static, alcohol and ammonia free si very important in all these cases.

Do NOT use a paper towel or similar, they can in fact scratch these types of surfaces.
The sort of thing you only notice after many such uses.

And a micro cloth.
Just spray on the cloth not on the kindle.

Really should not be needed (moist) often,
unless a dog flings drool on it when you aren't looking.
Or you get surprised by a quick sneeze!

A light dusting with the micro cloth should take care orf 95% of you cleaning issues.

EL


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

I use a cloth that my dad uses to clean his eye glasses, its very soft and works like a charm


----------



## VMars (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks guys! This really helps. I do have a microfiber cloth but I'll need to invest in some non-alcoholic cleaner.


----------

